# What to wear for MAC demo/interview?



## glam8babe (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey ladies i have my demo/face to face interview pretty soon, just waitin for the phone call to find out the date etc.

Anyways i have NO idea what to wear (clothes wise) and on my face.

I have blue eyes so i want them to pop (not sure if i should go for a neutral smokey type look or alot of colour?) and i have no idea for lips either!!!! 

ill be wearing my fake tan so ill be about NW30 at the time (pretty tanned lol compared to my natural NW15-20 skin)

Also whats this rule about: 3 e/s, 3 lip products, 3 blush etc?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for those who have had a demo/interview or whatever what did you wear and did you get complimented on it?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 13, 2008)

think about the image of MAC. sharp, trendy, fierce, but very indiviudal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dress to impress! 

as for your makeup, do something that will bring out your individual style as well, and i would also incorporate one of the spring trends for the season. 

you want them to think, "wow she looks GOOD!" when you walk up and when you walk away. give them something to remember. 

for make-up on yourself:

make sure you're wearing a full face!
foundation, cheeks,brows, (and lashes if you've got some!) the foundation part sounds stupid, but i can't tell you how many times i've seen girls come into a mac interview with nothing on but eyeliner and one eyeshadow.

the 3 prouct rule will apply more to the make-up application you do,
but as for yourself it looks better if you have liner,lipstick,gloss on.
and it's "at least 3 proucts on the eyes" 
which is easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so... look mac! and good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll do great!


----------



## user79 (Mar 14, 2008)

You might also try doing one of the currect face charts for a collection if you have similar products and you think it will look good on you. They might recognize the look and will know you are boned up on current MAC trends. The Fafi looks have some great ones in them, and you could maybe just adapt them to your liking.


----------



## User49 (Mar 14, 2008)

When I had my interview/demo I wore full face of make up. Including fake lashes (natural looking though!). I wore something from the current collection. At the time it was from Originals and I wore Golden Olive Pigment and carbon. There are a lot of make up trends at the moment. To find out more go onto the mac website. Whatever make up you do make sure it looks neat and show's off your individuality. Good luck! xx


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think ill try something from fafi


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 14, 2008)

p.s what if i use none MAC products? such as eyelashes... if i have my interview within the next 2 weeks i wont be able to get any mac before that time.. so would any falsies do? as long as im wearing mostly other mac products or similar colours?


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_p.s what if i use none MAC products? such as eyelashes... if i have my interview within the next 2 weeks i wont be able to get any mac before that time.. so would any falsies do? as long as im wearing mostly other mac products or similar colours?_

 
Wear MAC only.  You don't want to put yourself in a situation if they ask what lashes you are wearing and you tell them it's not MAC. You want to dress as if you are currently a MAC employee, including make-up.

The manager I spoke with told me to dress all in black, and professional at the same time.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 14, 2008)

ahh thats sounds ok then... my bf just got a new job today so ill have to ask him nicely lol


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck! I can totally see you working at MAC!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 15, 2008)

I think all so suggestions above are great so Ill just say good luck!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 15, 2008)

You know where to go if you need any more facecharts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, you look great in bold colors so you can rock something really fierce. I would totally practice some Fafi looks, as suggested. I think your eyes pop in greens and your lips look good in bold colors (like fuchsia). Your FOTD have been great lately.

Good luck! Tell us all about it.


----------



## kbrit08 (Mar 21, 2008)

hmm did you get the fafi scarf? if you did,how about,tieing it onto the handle of your bag at the base to create a chic,gucci inspired look?from what I've seen of it its small and thin enough to use like those neck scarves and it will go with your "fafi" look and show that your up to date with both fashion and the mac collections?
By the way,I've just looked at some of your FOTDs and they are pretty neat!good luck x


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 21, 2008)

i would agree that you should look professional yet individual at the same time, just dress like a MAC employee would xxx


----------

